# 95/97 Guidelines



## jvaughn5 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm auditing a general surgery practice and was told they follow 97 guidleines, but they do have a podiatrist that only does body area exam and that is more of a 95 General Body exam. Does a practice have to follow the same chosen guidelines or can it be per provider? Thanks.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 30, 2010)

The provider has the option of both unless the practice has a policy in place requiring a particular set.

Documentation Guidelines for E/M Services - Carriers and A/B Medicare Administration Contractors (MACs) are to continue reviews using both the 1995 and 1997 Documentation Guidelines for Evaluation and Management Services (*whichever is more advantageous to the physician*).

•1995 Documentation Guidelines for Evaluation and Management Services
•1997 Documentation Guidelines for Evaluation and Management Services

https://www.cms.gov/MLNEdWebGuide/25_EMDOC.asp


----------

